# Any One Hear About The Snow For Pa



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

HI GUYS
DO ANY ONE KNOW ABOUT THE SNOW THEY ARE CALLING FOR SAT-SUN 
THEY ARE SAYING WE MIGHT GET OVER 6IN OF SNOW FOR WESTERN PA 
ANY KNOW ANY THING ABOUT THIS THANKS :waving:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, they're saying 6-12" possible for Northern, NJ for Sat->Sun morning. I'll beleive it when I see it, I hope it comes


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

YEP they are saying it could be significant. Im not gonna worry too much until I see a coating on the street.

Would be nice to get a multiple push storm before the season is over.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

i hope we get it i need to make payup. it time for snow for us did not 
get much this year :bluebounc


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

im hearing 3-6 from one guy and 6-12 from another


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*snow*

Philly

90% of 2"
80% of 4"+

I-95 Corridor

Nor'Easter is the word the Weather Channel is tossing around...:bluebounc


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

RSK said:


> DO ANY ONE KNOW ABOUT THE SNOW THEY ARE CALLING FOR SAT-SUN
> THEY ARE SAYING WE MIGHT GET OVER 6IN OF SNOW FOR WESTERN PA
> ANY KNOW ANY THING ABOUT THIS THANKS QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Expires 4:30 PM EST on February 10, 2006

Statement as of 4:17 AM EST on February 10, 2006


... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Saturday afternoon through
Sunday morning... 
... Major East Coast storm will impact the region this weekend... 

The National Weather Service in Mount Holly has issued a Winter
Storm Watch... which is in effect from Saturday afternoon through
Sunday morning. 

After taking almost a two month break, winter will be making its
return with aveangence this weekend.

Low pressure forecast to develop over the Gulf Coast states later 
today will move northeast toward the mid-Atlantic region by
Saturday. The storm is expected to reach the coast late Saturday
near the Virginia-North Carolina border. It is then forecast to
intensify as it moves up the coast to a position just east of
Cape Cod Sunday afternoon. With plenty of Gulf and Atlantic
moisture available, this storm has the potential to develop into
a major northeaster. Snow is expected to spread into the region
around midday Saturday from the south and southwest. The snow
will become heavy at times during the late afternoon and evening
hours and continue well into the night before tapering off to
light snow and flurries toward daybreak. Snowfall amounts over
much of our forecast area are expected to reach 6 to 12 inches. 

Using the aforementioned track for this storm, the axis of the
heaviest snow would run from northern Delaware northeast across
Philadelphia and Trenton to the New York City area. Accumulations
in this area are expected to be 8 to around 12 inches. If the storm
tracks farther east, the heavy snow will shift to the east. If it
tracks farther west, closer to the coast, the heavy snow would
shift to the west.

With this type of an explosive East Coast storm, it is also 
possible to get convection, or thundersnow, at the height of the
storm. If this occurs, snowfall rates could reach 2 to 3 inches
an hour. This would cause total accumulations to exceed 12 inches.

This storm will have a major impact on our area Saturday afternoon
into Sunday. If you will be traveling this weekend... please stay
tuned to NOAA Weather Radio... or your favorite local source of
weather information for the latest warnings and statements on
this winter storm.

A Winter Storm Watch means there is a potential for significant
snow... sleet... or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.

Check the oil, Fill the tanks, try to get a good nights sleep.payup


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

its about time, but I still don't believe it to I see itpayup


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

RSK,
The pittsburgh area is right on the edge between the 2-4" range and the 3-6" range. You are northeast of Pittsburgh, making your snow totals go up, but not by much. Seven Springs is expected about 8-12", but they are in the Laurels, which you are closer to than me. I am Southwest of Pittsburgh. We are anticipating it to start snowing at daybreak Saturday morning. I was just traveling on I-70 to Wheeling, WV and noticed that they already pretreated that road. Somethin's a comin', but the guessers won't grab their beanbag and make a prediction.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Winter Storm Warning 6 - 12 Inches


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

RSK,
I retract my earlier statement!! I just checked the recent Accuweather map and they have really downgraded our area. Now the snowfall totals are 1-3". The Weather Channel has the Pittsburgh area forecasted to receive "less than one inch". What a pisser. We just spent the whole day moving Bobcats and getting the rest of equipment ready. Oh well, at least we'll be able to throw some salt.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Storm starting Saturday night and carrying on until Sunday morning. Total snow accumulations of 8-12 inches. Snow accumulations are to exceed 12 inches on Maine's southern coast. 


Well gentlemen, I am sorry to gloat, but Penn will probably get crap and Southern Maine's coast will get over 12 inches. I am truly sorry, but I need to go and ready all of the equipment. HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Thann


----------

